

SeatGeek and data-driven PR - Everest
http://seatgeek.com/ticketpulse

======
zaidf
Tip: pick out the top 4-5 points from your report and share them in the blog
post as a teaser.

Otherwise having to read a multi-page scribd document just to get a clue
requires way more time and attention than most people who can give you
coverage have.

------
adelevie
This is awesome. Can't wait to see it on ESPN ;)

------
talbina
Why are they using a PR agency?

~~~
evansolomon
Probably because they think a PR agency helps them do a better job on PR. Lots
of companies use PR agencies and sometimes they are a valuable service.

